# Salt Creek !!!!!!!



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

Those of you planning on hitting Salt Creek proper, DO NOT!!!
as the following info states, the WMA will not be ready for boats by sat and there a few ducks as far as what Randy had to say as of yesterday!!!!!!

Note:The water you are seeing is less than 2 inches deep. 

The Salt Creek channel is where most of the water is flowing and people will launch boats there, but once you enter the impoundment you will be confined to the channels we cleaned. 

There isn't enough water to get out of the channels and if by some miracle you did get out when you stop and this may not be of your choosing, you will be stuck. The bottom will be like concrete and there is no give like soft mud and not enough water to float a boat. Your boat will be stuck there until the water rises enough to float it again.

Please discourage anyone thinking of trying a boat for the opener on Salt Creek. It will only frustrate them cause a boat jamb in the channels and do damage to the work we have done. 

Let it fill another 10 inches, 10-14 days, and then everyone can have a good time and by then ducks will actually be here and using it.

Encourage people to go to the Bear River Refuge. Lots of water and that was where most of the birds where Tuesday when they flew. Harold Crane and the Spur are the other good areas for birds as of Tuesday.

Thanks and please get eh word out. I really don't want to deal with folks that are believing the misinformation that might be getting put there. I realize we are going to have enough folks that haven't seen any of the information we have been trying to get to them as it is. They will take big enough bites out of me that I don't need others causing a feeding frenzy.

We didn't burn. What you are seeing is an annual plant that goes black after it matures. Lots of seeds for the ducks.
We have sprayed the Phragmites and Salt Cedar that came in while we held it dry, but that won't be real evident until next year.


Thanks again and please get the word out

RB



Fishing is cheap therapy. Try it...

Randy Berger
Assitant Wildlife Manager
Wildlife Wetland Manager


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Randy,
Just wanted give send out a HUGE thank you for all you have done to that place!!!! Your work is greatly appreciated!!! Super excited to hunt that place in the future!!! Not only that it's 5 minutes away. 

Darin


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't go to Bear River Refuge, the road (at least the auto tour loop) is closed for putting down road base!!!! that means you can only access unit 3 just like during the youth hunt.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimmie,
Is the BRBR not going to be open tomorrow??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Last offical word that came out this week was they were gonna try to have the road completed but no promises, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

This is horrible news. I hunt the public and I hope that these two events do not push too many people into my area. Not that I own it or anything but I am used to being able to breath my own air on the opener.


----------

